# saltwater pool plants



## Friendswoodmatt

We are getting ready to landscape our new pool. Can you guys give me some recommendation of flowers and other ornamentals that are salt tolerant, or will do well near the pool? I absolutely don't want any of the palm tree type plants,not bad, just not my thing. We are going for more of the flowers and colored grasses type of deal. Reds, blues, pinks, and purples is what we want, but if it is lower maintenance and colorful, then I am going to check it out. We have irrigation. Thanks


----------



## Farmer Jim

Ixoria. It is colorful (comes in yellow and red), a heavy bloomer, blooms from May until late Nov (or even well into Dec if no frost), is very heat tolerant, and has virtually no problems with pests or disease. Just make sure you have a well draining bed. 

If you are willing to keep up with it, you could also try some Plumbago. It makes masses of blue flowers all summer and will thrive with practically no care. Only problem is that it is very fast growing and invasive. If you don't keep it pruned it will be out of control by the second summer.

Jathropa makes a very attractive, small (4-8 feet) tree with lots of bright red flowers. Starts blooming about mid May and will bloom until night temps start getting in the low 50's. Fast growing and will tolerate heat very well if kept watered. Pest and disease free. It will freeze, but that hasn't been a problem for the past few years. I have two that have been in the ground here in Houston for the past five years with no cold damage.

Use Marigolds and Vincas for fillers and accent. They are cheap, easy to grow, heat tolerant and low maintenance. You're a little late on both of them for best production, but if you can locate some they'll still be better than bare dirt. Biggest problem with planting them now is that any you find will probably be leggy and root bound and will never get real full. I usually get little ones in 6 packs and get them in the ground in late March or early April.

Whatever you decide to do, post up some pics when you get finished.


----------



## Sharkbite

We built a salt h2o pool a couple years ago and did a bunch of research also. We decided to go with Mexican Petunias,Yellow Bells, Hibiscus, Day Lillies, Bird of Paradise (not doing well), Mandevilla, and Firebush. We also have a few palms mixed in as well as a bananna tree. 

Our plumbago didn't do so well, but our neighbors have one in the front yard that's really nice.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thanks


----------



## ssteel069

Do yourself a favor and get rid of the salt and go with chlorine. Salt pools are no cheaper and alot more maint.


----------



## Sharkbite

I don't really have much of an issue with cost and maintenance on my salt pool. All it takes is one look at the meter to determine if I have the right level of salt and if not I dump a 40lb bag into the deep end. 

Salt costs between $6.5-$9 per bag and I go through about 8 or 10 bags a year. I'll occasionally toss a bag of shock into the pool, but that's only 2 or 3 times a year at $5 also. So we're not talking too much out of pocket. 

The only issue I've run into is that the salt likes to leave some scale behind if your PH doesn't stay low. You can use a descaler or acid to bring it back into line.


----------



## ssteel069

Built pools for 20 years. You still have chlorine plus more corrosive chemicals with it. Put a boat in salt water and put a boat in fresh water, see which one lasts longer.


----------

